# How to unlink folders?



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a Macbook Pro. 

I was following the guideline *here* to try and make two libraries on iTunes so that I didn't have to reconfigure everything whenever I plugged in my external hard drive with all of my music, but got to this point where you type in this


```
ln –s /Volumes/path/to/iTunes/iTunes\ Library iTunes_Library_ext
```
I don't know what the path/to/iTunes/ is, so I stopped and was wondering if I could reverse the codes that are before that line... or I want to unlink my music folders or whatever the codes did...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

"path/to/iTunes/" is howto geek speak for "please put in the correct path for your iTunes library." Like, for mine would be "/Volumes/users/sinclair_tm/music/iTunes/". You have to look on your hard drive and see where it is, and that will be that path you give it.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

The problem is though that I don't have an iTunes library on my external harddrive. It's just a large 'My Music' folder.

Or is this mentioning the iTunes folder on my macbook?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess I need to look into this a little more. But perhaps you could describe in detail what it is you hope to do when you are done Henry, so I can best advise you as to what to do.


----------

